# Dasuquin Vs Generic?



## cborso22 (Nov 8, 2012)

So my 6 month old is having OCD surgery in both shoulders this coming Tuesday(AH!). While at the vet, it was advised to put him on a lifelong regimen of dasuquin. I have him on the large breed soft chews, found 150 tablets for $70 online. Petsmart has chondroitin/glucosamine tablets 300 for around $40. There are lots of threads on dasuquin, but I didn't find anything about generics. So I am wondering, how comparable is a generic form to the brand? Does anyone have any experience or concerns about switching over?

Sidenote: He also has fish oil and coconut oil regularly.

Thanks!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I used a human generic (store brand) glucosamine supplement for several years with my Old Doberman mix. With My Rat Terrier, who has a developmental joint problem, I normally use GlycoFlex, and purchase it from KV Supply. Glyco Flex II | KV Supply


----------



## cborso22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the response! The glyco flex II actually looks ideal for recovery from surgery. I JUST started him on the dasquin so I have a ways to go before I need to replenish the stocks..I wonder if there'd be any negatives to getting it and giving him both? Or getting it and using it after surgery and then switching to the dasquin could be another option.

I guess I am just wondering for the overall span of his life, since a generic is more cost effective, are there any negatives associated with it instead of the brand?


----------

